# This little kitty pays it forward



## AZ Jim (Dec 19, 2018)

https://people.com/pets/cats-saves-diabetic-owner-petco-foundation/

He is not only a little cutie but a lifesaver as well...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 19, 2018)

What a sweetie!


----------



## Pinky (Dec 19, 2018)

What a lovely story .. animal intuition is amazing.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 20, 2018)

Pinky said:


> What a lovely story .. animal intuition is amazing.


.

My thoughts exactly!


----------

